# my dog just pooped part of a plastic bag!!



## obimommy (Dec 1, 2011)

he must've gotten a hold of one while he was outside yesterday  the winds have been crazy here and probably blew one into my yard.

i don't know how much of the bag he ate.. i didn't even know he got to it (i'm crating for now on unless i'm supervising).

i called the vet and they said to monitor him for 24 hours for: lethargy (no), constipation (well, he already pooped out at least part of it.. but is that enough?), stomach sensitive to touch (no), excessive drooling (no), and lack of appetite (no)...

i shouldn't be worried, but I AM!! i'm freaking out!

does anyone know of a dog that's died from this?!

oh and my dog (obi) is 70lbs, 8month old shepherd mix. 

i have a picture of the poop but i don't know if i'll get in trouble for poop posting (lol)


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

First, thanks for not posting the pic!

It's my belief that a dog will eat anything on the theory that it might be food, but if it turns out not to be, you can always throw it up later. In this case, he managed to pass it. Were it mine, I wouldn't worry about it one bit. Dogs are incredibly tough creatures, way tougher than you & me, and the chances of him handling this little bit of "gastric indiscretion" without incident are overwhelmingly in your favor. I'd consider myself lucky that I didn't know about it when it happened, else I would have been up all night worried sick.

Still and all, I'd do all those things you're doing now, apart from the freaking out. C'mon, take a xanax or something, your anxiety will transfer to the dog, and that might upset his tummy.........


----------



## SkyeOliver-Loves-Me (Jul 5, 2011)

I think the question you should be asking is "how many of us have found surprises in our dogs poo and noticed no ill effects." :wink: I agree with your decision to keep an eye on him as any good dog parent will but seriously don't give yourself anxiety. I have one dog who chewed the collar off his brother and did swallow it and poop it out in tact a day later while I was still trying to figure out what happened. Dogs are like tough little 2 year old kids, trying to figure out the world around them and in the majority of cases they come out fine. Stay calm and enjoy your buddy!


----------



## obimommy (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks to the both of you!!

I am going to stay calm and keep an eye out for any odd behavior


----------



## obimommy (Dec 1, 2011)

he is having diarrhea now  

at least he's going?


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I've gotta agree with the first two posts after the OP. Kodi has passed an entire stuffed bear leg, it went out the same way it went in, purple and fluffy. He has also passed many rubber bits from his tire toy and a blue toy he ate before. I wouldn't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

obimommy said:


> he is having diarrhea now
> 
> at least he's going?


He's sure to experience some discomfort. Who knows what kind of goodies were actually _inside_ the bag.


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

obimommy said:


> he must've gotten a hold of one while he was outside yesterday  the winds have been crazy here and probably blew one into my yard.
> 
> i don't know how much of the bag he ate.. i didn't even know he got to it (i'm crating for now on unless i'm supervising).
> 
> ...


obimommy ,

If your dog is eating and having normal poops you will prolly be OK. Watch closely for a couple of days.
Let this be a wake up call and be vigilant about checking your yard for anything that may harm your dog. 
Most everyone of us has had to deal with this in some form , so , try not to freak out too much..........

Best , oldhounddog


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

My dane swallowed a 13" chunk of rawhide yesterday that I thought was thrown out... and my wheaten pooped out a 6" spider toy a few weeks ago.... never know what you're going to find... it's like Christmas. 

Humor aside, it's scary... just monitor like others have said and know that you're dog is in the clear within a few days.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

WheatenDaneMom said:


> My dane swallowed a 13" chunk of rawhide ...


Funny, I'd forgotten, I watched what seem like a very long piece of rawhide, must have been 10-12 inches, disappear down the throat of my dachshund, must have been 20 years ago. Vet said, "check her stool." He must have been joking...that rawhide was never seen again. Of course she digested it. With dogs, chewing is always optional.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah I am wondering if his stomach acids will meal it up or if it's going to come out the same way it went in. But if that long a piece can go into a dachshund... mine should be fine LOL - this sucker was HUGE... 2" wide, 1/4" thick and had part of a knot on one end. Seems fine though...

But I am kind of pissed at him... had 2lbs of beef sitting on the stove to thaw.... ate the whole dang thing today. That was our dinner... and days of leftovers - jerk. And to think I picked them up some marrow at the store today.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, my dog got the better part of two black wing-tips today, I guess he's really not ready for run of the house. I knew it but, guess I was in denial.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That's ok......while I was trying to tie the trash bag closed Benny ran up and dove head first into it and ran off with the plastic wrapper my ho-ho came in. I chased him but he hurried up and swallowed it so I couldn't have it back. It will go with part of the plastic bowl and piece of dog collar he swallowed last week.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

LOL

A quite disturbing and fascinating website someone could start... things my dog ate (and maybe pooped out)


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

DustyCrockett said:


> Well, my dog got the better part of two black wing-tips today, I guess he's really not ready for run of the house. I knew it but, guess I was in denial.


OMG... ouch!


----------



## Dingeryote (Jun 20, 2011)

Hang in there and keep an eye on him.

Our Old Daisy Lab mix, would get loose and bee line for the neighbors trash occaisionally.
Had to follow her around for a couple of days, pulling bits of bread wrapper out of her butt.
She must have swallowed half the stupid bag. No worse for wear, but can't say the same for my own dignity.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Brody pooped out a piece of a rubber ball today....


----------

